# New member, first time smoker...



## shiizzo (Dec 28, 2011)

Greetings everyone!

My name is Sean, and I am from Cape Town in South Africa. Spent a few months checking out the forum before finally building my own UDS! Did my first smoke on the 24th of December...

As it stands:







Vents on the bottom to control air flow:
closed





fully open






Top exhaust... also adjustable to control temps











Cooking grate






Thermometer to keep tabs on the temp inside the smoker... currently sitting on 120 degrees celcius.






Puffing away... smoke was a little too thin to see











Silverside that I smoked... I think it's called bottom round in the US. 4 hours at a pretty consistent 120 degrees celcius. Next time I will try to get the fire a little cooler. I really need a meat probe thermometer to check internal temps though, to better know when the meat must come off. As it was, it was a little on the dry side, but still an awesome smokey flavour :smile:











Took two days to make the smoker, mostly because I had to borrow and buy tools and materials as and when I realised I needed them. Learnt a lot with my first smoke... fire was waaaaaaay too hot, and even with all vents closed I struggled to get it below 120 degrees celcius. I used three biggish pieces of rooikrans, which is in the acacia genus, which was a bit of a mistake... definitely burns too hot.

Anyway, next time I will take everything I learnt and use it to better my smoke :D


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome to SMF!

Your photo links are not working.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 28, 2011)

:welcome1: glad you join us here at SMF! !!
great people and lots of info here.


----------



## frosty (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome, Sean.

Please let us look over your shoulder by sending photos.  We love the photos.  I look forward to seeing them when the PB link begins working.

Enjoy, and take advantage of all the resources available here from all over the world.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## venture (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome aboard!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2011)

First off welcome to SMF. You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF Family...JJ


----------



## big casino (Dec 28, 2011)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## shiizzo (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome guys! Photo links are working now... I couldn't see this thread after I clicked Submit, so I thought either I wasn't fully registered yet, or someone needed to check the post first...

Anyway, enough excuses... I'll be smoking again either tomorrow or New Years eve... (or maybe even both hehehe)


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.

Love the Drum Smoker


----------



## sprky (Dec 29, 2011)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse

Nice build on UDS and your Q looked good as well


----------

